# Update



## Amy17 (Feb 6, 2010)

Hi all
Its been a while since my last post.
I just recently saw another endocronologist for a second opinion. He was great. Really felt as though he knew his stuff.

He did another ultrasound on my thyroid....and it hurt!!!! Right in the centre. He said there is a nodule on my lymph gland??? This is a change since my first US couple of months ago 

My blood results seem all normal.
He still wants to see me in 6 weeks for follow up ultrasound and more bloods.

The one thing i did want to ask was to do with my medication.
On the packet it says to take at same time every morning before breakfast. This is extremly difficult for me as i am a shift worker. Does anyone know if this is a major deal?

I hope everyone is doing really well

Amy


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Amy17 said:


> Hi all
> Its been a while since my last post.
> I just recently saw another endocronologist for a second opinion. He was great. Really felt as though he knew his stuff.
> 
> ...


Hi, Amy! Are we talking thyroxine replacement? What time is morning for you? As long as you are very very consistent, it does not have to be in the morning. And it really does not have to be on a completely empty stomach provided you do the same thing every single day. The med will be titrated to your personal needs or to paraphrase, "It should be titrated according to your personal needs and life-style.)


----------



## Amy17 (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks Andros

I was just wondering do you think it would be ok to take my medication at night?
I'm usually always awake between 9:30pm-11pm.
Is it bad to take at night?
Its so difficult being a shift worker.

Thanks


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Based on what I'm reading, it doesn't make a difference - in fact, it might be better taken at night. But the consistency is key [roughly same time, every day].

http://www.aarda.org/infocus_article.php?ID=42


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Amy17 said:


> Thanks Andros
> 
> I was just wondering do you think it would be ok to take my medication at night?
> I'm usually always awake between 9:30pm-11pm.
> ...


Just take it with a full glass of water 3 hours after or 1 hour before a meal. Avoid calcium and iron within 3-4 hours of taking it also.

I take mine in the middle of the night as I always wake up and in the rare event I sleep through I take it upon waking.


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Taking thyroid meds at night could interfere with sleep that is why it is recommended to take in the AM. If you are a good sleeper then perhaps taking in the PM will work for you.


----------

